
What do you guys think of my Handmade Wooden Watches - Omichronous
Hey guys,<p>I&#x27;ve recently started a handmade wooden watch business  and was wondering if any of you guys would like one.
Here is a link to one of them:
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.omichronouswatches.com&#x2F;collections&#x2F;frontpage&#x2F;products&#x2F;bamboo-watch-w-green-backgroundmen
======
grzm
If it meets the guidelines, this should probably be a Show HN:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)

~~~
Omichronous
Woops, Thanks! That's what I was looking for

------
davelnewton
I'm assuming you do the personalization only and are using the standard wooden
watches available relatively inexpensively?

~~~
Omichronous
@davelnewton I do both personalization and construction. That particular
design costs me 58 dollars - shipping, personalization, labor and materials
are included in this cost.

